

Ask HN: Forget job board, what about an idea board? - zaroth

I'd be one of the first to say ideas are a dime a dozen.  The idea may be kindling, or a kernel, but it's just the beginning.<p>But what if you can combine the idea, business plan, system architecture, founding documents, advisory board, and some petty cash ($10 - $20k) all together.<p>Are there awesome coders out there that would jump at such an opportunity?<p>I'm thinking about creating an <i>idea board</i> where people can post their ideas, and what they can provide along with it, as a way to recruit an engineer or engineering team. For example, some ideas may be a founder looking for a team, some may be an investor who wants to recruit a team to work on a specific problem they think needs solving.<p>I'm confident about the supply side of the equation -- but what about demand?
======
jcr
You should check out the following links. It might not be all of what you
described, but it's close.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4537834>

<http://www.todaystopthing.com/hackerideas/>

------
WiseWeasel
My main concern would be the people I'd be paired with. The team seems more
important than the idea, and it can be tough to get a feel for people from
written communication, let alone commit to them.

One approach to this problem might be to target local DIY and artist
communities, and people could suggest engineering and art projects to do for
fun and learning. By targeting people who share creative interests in the
area, and removing the profit motive, maybe people could be less suspicious of
those they're grouped with, and eventually find people they would like to
start serious projects with.

------
tagabek
I like this idea, but my main concern is that it would become an idea buffet
for developers/teams. People with original ideas that post on this board may
become the next Winklevoss. How would the site protect intellectual property?

------
zaroth
TL; DR - How many teams out there are looking for a great new idea to work on?

~~~
smartwater
In my experience, developers have too many ideas and not enough time. The good
developers do at least.

~~~
zaroth
Agreed. So can you empower those great developers to take those great ideas,
develop them to a certain point, and then help them find a competent team,
give them some working capital, and see where they can take it?

I guess the biggest challenge is giving the person offering the idea package
the tools to screen potential founders. Assuming it's even possible to do that
effectively online.

Maybe it's a two phase process. You pitch to them, they pitch it back to you.

